# Stables - wooden or breezeblock??



## never to late!! (5 February 2011)

I Have been granted permission to turn some existing agricultural buildings into stables  but i can't decide whether to use breezeblock or wooden partions (stables will be internal) What would be everyones prefered choice for their horses? and for anyone thats already done this which would be the most economical?


----------



## Headpiece (5 February 2011)

I have a selection of both, done as internal parttions in our big shed. 

Initially wood was quick to put up, but some have been damaged by kicks etc and chewed, also we had a mice invasion where they were inside the walls  but we have gradually been replacing them with block. It is solid and cheap, if there is someone you know who can "do" blocks, and they have been whitewashed so quite smart. There is also no room for mice

If i had the time again, it would def be block.


----------



## Maesfen (5 February 2011)

I've got both, a row of three wooden ones and five inside block ones in an old shippon.
Give me block any time; it doesn't get chewed or rot.  Just make sure they are tied in to the connecting walls and it's not a bad idea to stick rods through them then fill with cement to stop them being pushed over which can easily happen if they're hollow.  We've got them nearly 5 foot high with full stable width grills on top so they can see each other and it allows more light.
There is a company that do plastic boards which are meant to be very good, Henryhorn on here has them so if you search her posts that might help.

ETA:  After many years of using cheap emulsion to paint the insides of the blocks, a couple of years ago I used Dulux gloss and have only had to wash them down since to bring them back to pristine white again, a big saving in time and money after the initial outlay as it's double the price of emulsion.


----------



## Haniki (5 February 2011)

I think Henryhorn's are from this company:
http://www.iae.co.uk/equestrian/default.htm


----------



## eggs (5 February 2011)

Breeze block for me every time.  We have the solid blocks but second using metal rods and filling with concrete if using the hollow blocks and half height walls.  We had to do this at our previous yard as our pony pushed a wall out one day. 

We paint the bottom few rows with black masonry paint the rest with white masonry paint once a year.  One of our stables also has wall mats around it as I used it for the foals.

Always worried about wooden stables and fire.  My friend lost her two horses in wooden stables to a fire.


----------



## Honey08 (6 February 2011)

We have breeze block in our internal stables - they've done 25 years so far!

We had metal grills - like on the wooden examples - made to measure and attached to the top of the blocks, which cost about £300/stable, and look great too!  

We have wooden boxes outside, and I much prefer painting a breezeblock wall than creosoting one!


----------



## never to late!! (6 February 2011)

Thankyou for your replies 

I like breezeblock too ~ just need to convince hubby now 

Do you think there much difference cost wise??


----------



## MillionDollar (7 February 2011)

Neither..........get Internal partitions, the plastic ones from IAE. It was me who recommended them to henryhorn. I have 35 stables made from them and they are FAB  

You'll find breezeblocks will work out VERY expensive!


----------



## smiffyimp (7 February 2011)

Breezeblocks every time. Maintanance free and survive kicking horses - wall mats a good idea too if you do have a kicker so they dont ruin their legs!


----------



## SavingGrace (7 February 2011)

We have breeze block outdoor stables and wooden indoor stables!  I would chose the breeze block over anything else whether indoors or out!


----------



## irish_only (7 February 2011)

Breezeblock! Ditto the rods to re-enforce. What our builder did was set the bottom block in below the concrete floor height which helps to tie it in, then blocked, filled with steel rods, poored concrete down the centre of the blocks, and we have walls that can be kicked by a very big horse and no damage.

Re price comparison, we had to put 3 temporary internal stables up before xmas and they were way more expesnive than buying the blocks, cement, steel and paying the builder.
Will be for sale in the spring if anyone wants any..........................


----------



## martlin (7 February 2011)

I have the steel frame partitions with plastic board in-fills and they are brilliant, but they are not cheap! Pretty much every company sells them nowadays, the waiting times are a bit unpredictable as the in-fills are made in Germany (I think), but they are well worth it - narrower than breeze blocks, a bit of flexibility in them, so any kicks just bounce off, easy to clean and don't rot (obviously).


----------

